# Bienvenue  / bienvenu (e,s) - substantif ou adjectif



## Mr Jones

Bienvenu ?
Bienvenue  ?

Cuando se usa uno u otro? no los dos significan bienvenido?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

BIENVENU, UE, part. passé, adj. et subst.

*Bienvenu *- masculin-  Pierre soyez le bienvenu.
*Bienvenue*-féminin -   Marie soyez la bienvenu*e*


----------



## amazone

También Bienvenue en el sentido de te deseo la bienvenida. Bienvenido a Francia : Bienvenue en France (hay enlaces en Internet).


----------



## Mr Jones

marcoszorrilla said:


> BIENVENU, UE, part. passé, adj. et subst.
> 
> *Bienvenu *- masculin-  Pierre soyez le bienvenu.
> *Bienvenue*-féminin -   Marie soyez la bienvenu*e*





amazone said:


> También Bienvenue en el sentido de te deseo la bienvenida. Bienvenido a Francia : Bienvenue en France (hay enlaces en Internet).




Gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

J´ai pour habitude de recevoir nos nouveaux membres par cette phrase:
- _Bienvenue sur le forum_ ES-ES mais j´ai soudainement un doute.

Parfois je change et je dis _Bienvenue à WR_. 
Cela ne me parait pas naturel de dire _au_ forum.
Il ne fait aucun doute que dans mon esprit internet est un monde à part, comme une planète virtuelle  . Donc, _bienvenue sur Mars_ ou _bienvenue sur le forum_.

Comment le diriez-vous?

Merci pour votre attention et vos opinions.
Martine


----------



## geve

Bonjour Martine,

Pour info, une question similaire avait été posée dans le forum Français-Anglais.

Dans la pratique, je crois que j'utilise les deux : bienvenue au forum, bienvenue sur le forum.
Pour vérifier ce que j'utilise spontanément (sans qu'on m'ait poussée à réfléchir à la question), je viens de faire une recherche dans les forums français dans les messages postés par geve :
- 108 résultats pour "bienvenue sur le forum"
- 25 résultats pour "bienvenue au forum"

Voilà mes statistiques personnelles ! 


(Nota : je dis beaucoup "bienvenue" en anglais aussi, d'où ces petits nombres !!)


----------



## LV4-26

Les rares "bienvenue *au* forum" que l'on trouve sur le Net semblent venir surtout du Canada. Sur WRF (Français-Anglais), on trouve (au moins ?)500  "bienvenue *sur* le forum" et 195 "*au* forum". 

Je me suis posé la même question que toi. J'ai la même hésitation et, en fin de compte, la même préférence pour "*sur le*".

Je pense que nous nous guidons, plus ou moins consciemment, sur la formule "bienvenue *sur le site*". Nous réservons "*au"* pour un endroit qui existe géographiquement et où nous sommes présents physiquement. En tout cas, je pense que c'est ce qui nous fait préférer_ sur._


----------



## itka

Sur Google :

"Bienvenue sur le forum" : 1 160 000 occurences
"bienvenue au forum"  :  56 600 occurences

Pas de doute, nous sommes bien sur la planète Internet !


----------



## geve

En fait, peut-être que "bienvenue au forum" met davantage l'accent sur l'aspect communautaire du forum ? De la même façon qu'on dirait "bienvenue aux alcooliques anonymes", ou "bienvenue au club des amis de la galinette cendrée de Trifouillis-la-Garenne"...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonjour,

Merci pour vos promptes réponses.

Mais je ne suis pas convaincue, Madame Ripley (Comment avez-vous été reçue lors de vos voyages intergalactiques?  ), que dans mon esprit ce soit "sur le site" qui m´influence puisque je dis "à WR" comme si c´était chez moi. 
Donc je complète ma question:
- _Sur_ (le site de) WR ou à WR.


----------



## OlivierG

Personnellement, j'utilise exclusivement "sur". En effet, lorsqu'on écrit au/à, seul le contexte permet de savoir si on souhaite la bienvenue à la personne elle-même ou au forum.
Par exemple, la phrase de Geve "bienvenue aux alcooliques anonymes" peut être comprise de deux manières : "les alcooliques anonymes sont bienvenus", ou bien "vous êtes bienvenus aux alcooliques anonymes"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si forum est synonyme de place ou de lieu, il faudrait peut-être dire *bienvenu dans le forum*.

Si forum est synonyme de colloque, de discussion, de débat, il faudrait alors dire *bienvenu au forum*.

Je dois avouer que *bienvenu sur le forum* me choque un peu.

Un truc: ne dire que *bienvenu*.


----------



## DDT

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si forum est synonyme de place ou de lieu, il faudrait peut-être dire *bienvenue dans le forum*.
> 
> Si forum est synonyme de colloque, de discussion, de débat, il faudrait alors dire *bienvenue au forum*.
> 
> Je dois avouer que *bienvenue sur le forum* me choque un peu.
> 
> Un truc: ne dire que *bienvenue*.


Une petite suggestion (si on spécifie pas on souhaite toujours *la* bienvenu*e*) 

DDT


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous n'aimez pas "bienvenue sur le forum" ?
Puisque c'est comme ça qu'on le ressent ! Et comme on l'a dit, ça lève toute ambiguité.
La langue évolue par la seule expression de ses locuteurs et dans toutes les langues, il y a tant de choses bien plus curieuses !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Marrante cette question. Je dis uniquement "bienvenue sur le forum/sur WR/sur le site de WR". Par contre, je peux aussi trouver un fil intéressant en cherchant "dans WR"...  C'est malin, je vais m'interroger sur les raisons psychanalytiques de ces deux usages toute la journée maintenant...


----------



## jester.

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de "Bienvenue chez WR". Si on traite "WR" comme une organisation, ça me paraît une bonne solution.

Imaginez-vous que vous allez dans l'immeuble de l'entreprise WR. On vous donnerait donc la "bienvenue chez WR", non ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

DDT said:


> Une petite suggestion (si on spécifie pas on souhaite toujours *la* bienvenu*e*)
> 
> DDT


 
Tout à fait *DDT*. Je pensais seulement à l'adjectif masculin, ex.: Bienvenu Charles!


----------



## anangelaway

Ah! Oui... Au départ je souhaitais* _''la bienvenue sur'/Bienvenue sur'_ et puis cela m'a travaillé un bon moment, je ne sais pas pourquoi cela me dérangeait. Alors du coup, j'ai opté pour ''Bienvenue parmi nous''. Pas de 'au', 'chez', 'sur'...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses.



anangelaway said:


> Ah! Oui... Au départ je souhaité _''la bienvenue sur'/Bienvenue sur'_ et puis cela m'a travaillé un bon moment, je ne sais pas pourquoi cela me dérangeait. Alors du coup, j'ai opté pour ''Bienvenue parmi nous''. Pas de 'au', 'chez', 'sur'...


*ADOPTÉ!!!  *


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> *ADOPTÉ!!!  *


 
Une petite dernière question.

Pourrais-je dire:* Bienvenu parmi nous Charles!* 

Merci de me répondre sans ambages.


----------



## geve

Víctor Pérez said:


> Une petite dernière question.
> 
> Pourrais-je dire:* Bienvenu parmi nous Charles!*
> 
> Merci de me répondre sans ambages.


Sans ambages : non.  Enfin, je ne crois pas ! Pour moi, c'est en fait _"(Je te souhaite la) bienvenue parmi nous, Charles"._ Pour accorder, il faudrait que ce soit _"Sois le bienvenu parmi nous, Charles". _

_Tu es la bienvenue, tu es le bienvenu. Une remarque bienvenue. _

Un autre fil sur "bienvenue".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

geve said:


> *Pour moi, c'est en fait "(Je te souhaite la) bienvenue parmi nous, Charles". Pour accorder, il faudrait que ce soit "Sois le bienvenu parmi nous, Charles". *
> _Tu es la bienvenue, tu es le bienvenu. Une remarque bienvenue. _
> Un autre fil sur "bienvenue".


 
Si:
*(Je te souhaite la) bienvenue parmi nous *
est possible,
*(Sois le) bienvenu parmi nous, Charles*
devrait également être possible, non?


----------



## geve

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si:
> *(Je te souhaite la) bienvenue parmi nous *
> est possible,
> *(Sois le) bienvenu parmi nous, Charles*
> devrait également être possible, non?


Même si la question a l'air de m'être directement adressée, tout le monde a le droit de répondre, hein les gens ?  
Bon alors, euh...  
Si je vois écrit "Bienvenu parmi nous", ou "Bienvenus parmi nous", ça me paraît faux. Je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer, et c'est peut-être moi qui ai faux, en fin de compte...

Peut-être est-ce parce que je fais le parallèle avec d'autres formules où l'on escamote le verbe, et qui utilisent un substantif : _Longue vie au roi - Santé et prosperité pour les tiens - Meilleurs voeux - Merci à tous - Attention à la marche - Pardon pour mes bêtises._ 
Ah mais voilà que je viens de trouver l'exemple qui contredira ce que je viens d'écrire : _Désolée de m'être trompée..._ Eh oui, un adjectif.

Alors, serait-ce que l'on sous-entend plus facilement un verbe à la première personne ?

Ou bien c'est que j'ai en tête l'usage de "bienvenue à toi", "bienvenue à vous"... là, "bienvenue" ne peut pas être un adjectif.

Euh, les copains, vous avez pas une idée, dites, siouplaît ?


----------



## itka

Ecoute Geve, je veux bien te répondre pour te faire plaisir  mais je n'ai aucune idée sur le pourquoi des choses. 
Je n'écrirais jamais "Bienvenue parmi nous" autrement que je viens de le faire. Pourquoi ? ... Oui, je pense qu'on souhaite *la* bienvenue, c'est tout.


----------



## geve

Merci Itka, c'est sympa.

Je poste ici les liens correspondants du TLFi, ça peut peut-être aider...

1. bienvenue (substantif)
2. bienvenu(e) (adjectif, substantif)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

geve said:


> Merci Itka, c'est sympa.
> 
> Je poste ici les liens correspondants du TLFi, ça peut peut-être aider...
> 
> bienvenue (substantif)
> bienvenu(e) (adjectif, subtantif)


 
Merci pour le lien, *Geve.* Tout en ton honneur!

Je me permets de reproduire un extrait du deuxième:



> *B.*_Subst. __Personne bienvenue; être le bienvenu chez qqn; être partout le (la) bienvenu(e).</SPAN>_
> Formule d'accueil. _Soyez le (la) *bienvenu(e)*_ :</SPAN>
> 
> 4. _Sois le _*bienvenu.* Reste, ami! ne te fais faute


 
Je pense que ceci devrait trancher la question.

Cependant, je tiens à dire que j'ai adopté définitivement la formule proposée par *anangelaway*: *bienvenu(e) parmi nous* (en faisant l'accord avec le genre, quand même).

S'il faut revenir sur la question, n'hésitez pas! Vous serez tous bienvenus!


----------



## geve

Víctor Pérez said:


> Je pense que ceci devrait trancher la question.


Pas pour moi...  Il reste deux questions :

Peut-on omettre le verbe d'une proposition quand le sujet de celui-ci n'est pas la première personne ? 
Si non, c'est donc que ce qui est sous-entendu est "je te souhaite".
Peut-on omettre le verbe devant un attribut (donc un substantif - sens IB du lien n°2) ? 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut considérer "bienvenu" comme un épithète (comme dans mon exemple "désolée de m'être trompée"), et le sens serait donc le IIA du deuxième lien : "Qui vient au moment favorable et est de ce fait bien accueilli" ; ce qui serait bizarre...
Je suis à deux doigts d'écrire à l'Académie française !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

geve said:


> Pas pour moi...  Il reste deux questions :
> 
> Peut-on omettre le verbe d'une proposition quand le sujet de celui-ci n'est pas la première personne ?
> Si non, c'est donc que ce qui est sous-entendu est "je te souhaite".
> Il me semble que si:
> 
> - Soyez le bienvenu chez nous.
> - Trop aimable, merci!
> 
> C'est-à-dire:
> 
> - (vous êtes) trop aimable, merci!
> 
> 
> Peut-on omettre le verbe devant un attribut (donc un substantif - sens IB du lien n°2) ?
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut considérer "bienvenu" comme un épithète (comme dans mon exemple "désolée de m'être trompée"), et le sens serait donc le IIA du deuxième lien : "Qui vient au moment favorable et est de ce fait bien accueilli" ; ce qui serait bizarre...
> À cette heure-ci, je l'gnore...
> 
> 
> Je suis à deux doigts d'écrire à l'Académie française !
> 
> Sache que nous t'appuyons tous!


----------



## geve

Víctor Pérez said:


> Je suis à deux doigts d'écrire à l'Académie française !
> 
> Sache que nous t'appuyons tous!


Eh bien je l'ai fait !

La réponse du service du dictionnaire de l'Académie française est... 


_(roulements de tambour et murmures angoissés)_


...que les deux formes sont possibles et correctes (soit "bienvenu parmi nous" et "bienvenue parmi nous" - c'est la question que j'ai posée).

(Mais, euh, sont-ils vraiment qualifiés sur des questions de grammaire, d'abord, ces gens-là ?  )

Voilà, je vais désormais m'efforcer de réfréner mes grincements de dents quand je lirai des "bienvenu".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Merci *Geve *de partager avec nous la réponse où Mme l'*Académie *indique que "*bienvenu parmi nous*" est aussi acceptable et correct que "*bienvenue parmi nous*", et vice-versa .

J'en profite pour faire savoir qu'à cet instant même, "mon meilleur ami" se marre à mâchoire battante   .

Je tiens à reconnaître que, comme toujours, le ton employé pour essayer de me dissuader de mon "entêtement" fut très correct et patient; ce que je remercie. Certains, ont même été si discrets qu'ils m'ont contacté par MP pour me persuader de changer "bienvenu" par "bienvenue"  



* BIENVENU PARMI NOUS, CHARLES !!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
*​


----------



## Agnès E.

J'en reste pantoise, car je n'ai jamais vu un seul francophone instruit et versé en orthographe l'écrire ainsi... d'ailleurs, il n'est venu à l'idée d'aucun d'entre nous de débattre de l'orthographe _bienvenue_, tant elle nous semble évidente. (Non non, je ne vais pas insister sur le fait que la question portait sur un autre sujet, mais bon...   )

Je conseille donc résolument à nos amis non francophones, malgré l'avis d'_une_ personne de l'Académie Française (j'aimerais bien savoir qui, d'ailleurs, et j'aimerais beaucoup voir comment la question et la réponse ont été exactement rédigées), de conserver la traditionnelle orthographe _Bienvenue_... car ils risqueraient, sinon, de se voir taper sur les doigts...


----------



## geve

Victor, j'espère que tu apprécies mon honnêteté intellectuelle à sa juste valeur : j'aurais très bien pu dissimuler la réponse que j'ai reçue, puisqu'elle n'allait pas dans mon sens. 

Ma question était ainsi formulée :



> Je souhaiterais savoir si l'on peut écrire "Bienvenu parmi nous" lorsqu'on s'adresse à une personne de sexe masculin.
> Mon instinct me crie que non, que ce qui est sous-entendu est "(Je te souhaite la) bienvenue parmi nous". Mais ne pourrait-ce être "(Sois le) bienvenu parmi nous" ?


La réponse, je l'ai donnée dans mon message précédent : "Les deux formes sont possibles et correctes, pour les raisons que vous évoquez."

Nota : Je n'ai rien enlevé à part les formules de politesse.

Peut-être y a-t-il une autre règle qui empêche l'usage de "Bienvenu parmi nous", règle à laquelle la personne qui m'a répondu n'a pas pensé. Mais c'est maintenant à nous d'en apporter la preuve ; en attendant, on est bien forcés d'accepter la formule... (peut-être faut-il écrire aux héritiers de M. Grevisse ? )

Cela étant dit, je pense que Victor et tous ceux qui liront ce fil, auront bien compris que l'orthographe "Bienvenu au forum" risquera de choquer l'oeil de certains, même si aucune règle ne semble l'interdire.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pour ma part, j'ai posé la question suivante à l'Académie:



> Dans la locution "bienvenu chez nous", le mot "bienvenu" peut-il être considéré comme un adjectif, donc passible de concordance en genre et en nombre, ou bien doit-il toujours être considéré comme un substantif et, dans ce cas, s'écrire toujours "bienvenue" même si nous nous adressons à un homme?



Leur réponse a été :



> Monsieur,
> 
> On écrit bien _Soyez le, la, les bienvenu(e)(s) _ou _bienvenu(e)(s) chez nous_ par ellipse de _soyez le bienvenu(e)(s) chez nous,_ mais _Bienvenue à...,_ par ellipse, cette fois-ci, de _Je vous souhaite la bienvenue._
> 
> Bon Noël,
> 
> B. É.


 
De cette réponse je détache*: *



> *…ou bienvenu(e)(s) chez nous par ellipse de soyez le bienvenu(e)(s) chez nous
> *


 
_Rien à dire sur la deuxième formulation que nous connaissons et admettons tous :_



> *mais Bienvenue à..., par ellipse, cette fois-ci, de Je vous souhaite la bienvenue.
> *


----------



## Samsara

"Tu n'es pas le bienvenu, mais bienvenue quand même parmi nous" et
je ne vois pas pourquoi vous vous chamaillez 
 
A bien chercher la nuance entre *''au* *forum"* et *"sur le forum''* et bien que ça ne soit pas si flagrant, la seule nuance que je ressens entre les deux propositions viendrait à la grande rigueur d'un dynanisme plus accentué dans la deuxième proposition...


----------



## Samsara

"J'ai lu un article *sur le net''* et non* "au net".*
** 
" J'ai entendu le résultat *à la radio* " 
 
Et par extension : '' J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance qui règne *sur le forum''.*
**


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bonsoir.

Tengo una pequeñísima duda sobre si es necesario usar "la/le/les" con Bienvenu[e]

Si digo "Bienvenido!" es simplemente "Bienvenu*e*" cierto?

Pero cuando hablas con la persona se usan los artículos?:
Usted es siempre bienvenido.
(Vous êtes le[s] bienvenu[s] toujours.)


----------



## Domtom

Sí, _ser bienvenido_ es _être le bienvenu_.
_ser bienvenida_ es _être la bienvenue._


----------



## alumnafrancesa

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Tengo una pequeñísima duda sobre si es necesario usar "la/le/les" con Bienvenu[e]
> 
> Si digo "Bienvenido!" es simplemente "Bienvenu*e*" (bienvenido est masculin donc bienvenu pour un homme)cierto?
> 
> Pero cuando hablas con la persona se usan los artículos?:
> Usted es siempre bienvenido.
> (Vous êtes le[s] bienvenu[s] toujours.)


*tout dépend du contexte:*
*vous êtes toujours le bienvenu*
*soyez toujours le bienvenu.*
*ici, bienvenu est un substantif dans cette formule de politesse, donc il y a accord en genre et en nombre.*


j'espère t'avoir aidé!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ah, okay. Entonces con cualquier verbo "Bienvenu*e*" se acuerda con número y género.

Gracias.



alumnafrancesa said:


> Si digo "Bienvenido!" es simplemente "Bienvenu*e*" ?(bienvenido est masculin donc bienvenu pour un homme)


Estás 100% segura? (digo, no quiero llamarte mentirosa ni ofenderte)
Pero...
Vi en un sitio web (en inglés) que cuando* no* se usa el verbo siempre se usa la forma femenina, pero entonces para un hombre cambia?


----------



## Domtom

La _bienvenida_ es femenino en español, y en francés también, en frases como:

_dar la bienvenida = souhaiter la bienvenue_.

El adjetivo puede ser masculino o femenino, tanto en la lengua gala como en el castellano.


----------



## Outsider

_Bienvenu_ --> bienvenido
_Bienvenue_ --> bienvenida​Como en español, "bienvenida/_bienvenue_" puede ser adjetivo (sea la señora bienvenida a mi humilde casa) o nombre (le doy la bienvenida a mi humilde casa). El nombre suele ser usado en singular:

Les doy la bienvenida. --> _Je vous souhaite la bienvenue_ [nombre] / _Soyez les bienvenu(e)s_ [adjetivo].​


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Domtom said:


> _dar la bienvenida = souhaiter la bienvenue_.
> 
> El adjetivo puede ser masculino o femenino, tanto en la lengua gala como en el castellano.


 
Creo que nos estamos confundiendo todos. 
Si viene alguien (una persona no 2) a tu casa le puedes decir una sola palabra en español: _Bienvenido/a_

Se puede usar una sola palabra en francés sin usar verbos?
(entiendo que en una frase se usan "la/le/les" cuando obviamente se usan verbos, pero si es nada más "Bienvenido"?)

(apenas te vi Outsider)


----------



## alumnafrancesa

tu as raison d'insister, même un natif peut se tromper, il n'y a pas de soucis, il m'arrive moi aussi parfois d'hésiter face à certaine réponses.


On dit : *souhaiter la bienvenue à quelqu'un (féminin),* 
au style indirect, tu diras par exemple: _il lui ouvrit la porte et lui souhaita la bienvenue_

ce qui est différent de dire dans une formule de politesse en s'adressant à quelqu'un qui vient d'arriver devant ta porte: *vous êtes ou soyez le bienvenu ou la bienvenue *selon qu'il s'agit d'un homme ou d'une femme, par exemple dans un dialogue entre deux locuteurs.
Il a ouvert la porte à son ami qu'il attendait depuis si longtemps:
- _Bonjour, soyez le(la) bienvenu(e), entrez je vous en prie!_

Si tu donnais un peu plus le contexte ce serait plus évident.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La cosa no es exactamente así. 

- Soyez/ Vous êtes le bienvenu ou la bienvenue ici.

- Bienvenue au forum ! (homme ou femme, seule forme admise jusqu'à la réforme de l'orthographe en 1991)

Depuis on a la possibilité de mettre 

- Bienvenu au forum !(homme)
- Bienvenue au forum !(femme)

Cette possibilité est donc toute récente, mais puisqu'elle existe, pas de problème si on veut l'appliquer. Elle est admise comme correcte par la grammaire actuelle.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Gévy said:


> - Bienvenu*e* au forum ! (homme ou femme, seule forme admise jusqu'à la réforme de l'orthographe en 1991)
> 
> *Depuis *on a la possibilité de mettre
> 
> - Bienvenu au forum !(homme)
> - Bienvenu*e* au forum !(femme)
> 
> Cette possibilité est donc toute récente, mais puisqu'elle existe, pas de problème si on veut l'appliquer. Elle est admise comme correcte par la grammaire *actuelle*.


Entonces...
Antes del '91 era necesario usar unicamente la forma femenina, correcto?
Hoy en día (2007) se puede usar _Bienvenu_ o _Bienvenue_ y es considerado correcto por la gramática actual, cierto?

Ironicamente tengo un libro del curso francés titulado *"*Bienvenue (Glencoe French 1)*"* publicado en 1998; y para causar más confusión me encontré con esta página sobre Bienvenu.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mais j'ai un peu navigué sur le net et j'ai vu que les deux termes étaient utilisées avec ou sans le "e". Je pense vraiment que ce que dit Gevy est juste, chaque fois qu'elle a répondu à mes questions en espagnol elle ne s'était pas trompée!

la forme substantive "bienvenu" existe mais elle a l'air moins usitée car peut être que c'est plus récent (je ne sais pas), je l'ai vu écrit par un journaliste.

Si tu t'en tiens au dictionnaire, tu peux écrire "bienvenue" quand il est substantif (la bienvenue) et quand il est adjectif il s'accorde en genre et en nombre.
Comme de toute façon les deux formes sont acceptées quand il est substantif, choisis avec le "e" et tu ne prendras aucun risque.

j'espère que tu as les idées claires et franchement entre nous "ne te prends pas la tête"

à+++++++++++++++


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Gracias a todos.

(en Méxique on utilise *"*Bienvenido/Bienvenida/Bienvenidos*"* pour la plupart du temps)

*"*Sea[n] bienvenido/a[s]*"* sería demasiado formal en México


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alumnafrancesa:

Gracias por el cumplido (pero descubrirás que también me equivoco de vez en cuando, jajaja...).

Sólo quería aclarar que se admite el saludo bienvenu en masculino, femenino, masculino plural y femenino plural, al considerar que hay una elisión del verbo delante del adjetivo , no hablamos pues de la forma substantiva (que sigue siendo femenina siempre) :  (soyez le) bienvenu parmi nous ! Lo mismo que decimos: Content de vous voir ! ou : intéressant, ce film !

Evidentemente si añadimos la preposición "à" ya no existe esta posibilidad. Estamos obligatoriamente ante el nombre:
Bienvenue à nos amis espagnols !

Efectivamente, dejarlo como substantivo nunca será un error. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Luli30

Désolée de relancer cette vielle et longue discussion (riche d'apprentissages d'ailleurs), mais pourriez-vous me dire ce qu'il en est pour la traduction espagnole de "Bienvenue parmi nous"? "Bienvenida entre nosotros" me semble extrèmement féminin... Lorsqu'on s'adresse à un grand nombre de personne, ne dit-on pas alors "Bienvenidos"?? L'adjectif prendrait-il le dessus sur le substantif???


----------



## Gévy

Hola Luili:

En español lo veo más simple:

Avec le substantif:
- Te doy la bienvenida entre nosotros.

Avec l'adjectif (singulier ou pluriel, féminin ou masculin, selon besoin), habituel dans ce cas, pas comme en français:
- Bienvenido/a entre nosotros/al grupo/al equipo...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## blink05

No quisiera hablarle de "off-topic" a toda esta gente grande que me precede en este interesante hilo .

Volviendo a la pregunta original, retomo lo que dice Samsara:



Samsara said:


> "J'ai lu un article *sur le net''* et non* "au net".*



Me parece que va exactamente por ahí. Decimos "sur internet". Si el foro fuera un lugar físico, si nos reunieramos en una sala a discutir traducciones, creo que dificilmente diríamos "sur le forum".

Saludos.


----------



## jasminasul

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

Buenos días o tardes a todos.

Estoy sincronizando los subtítulos en francés de un vídeo en inglés, y tengo esta frase:

*Bienvenue dans cette courte démonstration* de (nombre del programa)

No entiendo por qué "bienvenue" en lugar de "bienvenu(s)", si es para el público en general que va a ver el vídeo en YouTube.

Ayuda, por favor.
E: Lo he encontrado


> Il s’agit d’un nom féminin et cette formule reste  au singulier ! C’est une locution qui s’utilise de façon générale.


Ne faites plus l'erreur : "bienvenue" ou "bienvenu" - Atoutecrire


----------



## jprr

Bonjour jasminasul.


jasminasul said:


> No entiendo por qué "bienvenue" en lugar de "bienvenu(s)"


Est-ce que c'est _vraiment_ "à la place de" ?....
derrière ces formules, en fait, il y a du "texte caché" :
[ Je vous souhaite la ] bienvenue dans cette démonstration ...
[ Soyez ] bienvenu(e? s?) dans cette démonstration ...


----------



## jasminasul

Merci beaucoup, jprr, je comprends maintenant.
Je n'avais pas trouvé ce fil.


----------

